# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  Felicidades!

## Mr NIce

siguiendo los pasos de Nico, me felicito a mi mismo! jajaja
tengo por costumbre no poner datos muy reales, al registrarme en los sitios...
pero bueno, la edad está bien, cumplo 28

dos besos a mi mismo!

Felicidades también para Rafael Montesinos!

----------


## Pulgas

.zilef soñaelpmuc sodot somaesed et ,zilef soñaelpmuc ,zilef soñaelpmuC
Como se ha hecho al revés, que es una autofelicitación, pues yó también lo pongo al revés, ¡Ale!

----------


## Ming

Siguiendo los pasos de Pulgas...

!!!ecIN rM sedadicileF¡¡¡

----------


## Mr NIce

!SOD SOL A SAICARG SAHCUM

es que en mi casa siempre me han dicho que el  burro siempre va delante y me vi obligado a ponerlo en este orden JAJAJAJA

----------


## mago Tovel

sám sohcum salpmuc euq y,ecIN rM sedadicilef.

----------


## CleHle

YO como siempre pongo las cosas al reves.. si hay que ponerlo al reves, tendre que ponerlo al derecho!

Felicidades!

----------


## Zeleth

Ya que parece que todos te feliciten en la lengua de los dinosaurios el arameo. yo tambien.


Dmanya dehlayimke vekvoir khadiuy.

Pero haceis llorar al niño jesus. yo cumpli mis 18 primaveras este mes y nada ni un billete en mis mensajes privados. panda de judios siguiendo con la ambientacion biblica de este post. invoco al :



¿De verdad sirve de algo cumplir años y celebrarlo? (Aparte de compensaciones economicas ya citadas)
 ¿Acaso es un hito la supervivencia en estos tiempos de vida acomodada? 
¿Nos persiguen enormes reptiles pensadores como el filosoraptor en cuestion?
¿Entonces?
¿Habeis ido a cazar vuestra propia comida alguna vez?
¿Os habeis acostado algun dia temiendo por vuestra propia vida de modo que cada dia que os levantais de una pieza es como si todos los dias fueran vuestro cumpleaños?
¿Agradeceis la lluvia por que podeis beber agua que sabeis que posiblemente no tiene platelmintos o nematodos parasitarios?

Si en todas las respuesta habeis respondido un NO. Entonces no tiene sentido celebrar vuestro cumpleaños.





























PD: Yo si que e corrido de dinosaurios y e matado a carnosaurios a pellizcos. hay queda eso..

----------


## Ming

> Pero haceis llorar al niño jesus. yo cumpli mis 18 primaveras este mes y nada ni un billete en mis mensajes privados.


Ups, se me pasó...  :117: 

Sabes que no estas apuntado en el calendario del foro? 18 de julio  :Wink1: 
mmm... si se lo mando ahora... se dará cuenta que me olvidé?  :Oops:  ¡Felicidades atrasadas!  :302: 

Yo tampoco le encuentro la utilidad a este apartado, pero a todos nos hace gracia e ilusión que se acuerden de nosotr@s y nos feliciten, ¿no?

----------


## Zeleth

Siguiendo con el contexto biblico te perdono. Pero al resto no. ire a vuestras casas 1 a 1 con unas barajas y os lanzare cartas a mala leche. xDD

----------


## Iban

¿Filosoraptor? ¿Alguien me ha llamado? Echadme algo de comer, anda...

: D

Felicidades a Zeleth, a Mr Nice, y al que inventó el microondas, un gran invento.

----------

